# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Акустическая система SVEN MS-2050 – современный «медиакомбайн» формата 2.1.

## Labs

Компания SVEN представляет мощную многофункциональную беспроводную Bluetooth-акустическую систему 2.1 – [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].
Разработчики компании воплотили в этой модели лучшие современные решения – система отличается модным дизайном, отличным звучанием и богатыми пользовательскими возможностями.

SVEN MS-2050 оборудована встроенным Bluetooth-модулем. Быстро, без лишних проводов ее можно подключить в любой портативной технике, будь то ноутбук, планшет или смартфон. Благодаря этой технологии музыка, загруженная на портативном устройстве, будет играть через полноценные колонки с качественным, мощным и насыщенным звуком. При этом сделать ее погромче или переключить композицию на другую можно прямо с телефона или планшета, не вставая с дивана.
Акустическая система 2.1 SVEN совместима с DVD/Media-проигрывателями, PC и другими источниками звука, способна проигрывать музыкальные файлы с SD-карт и USB ﬂash. Кроме того, в ней есть встроенное FM-радио, а музыкальные композиции можно переключать с помощью удобного пульта дистанционного управления. Цифровой LЕD-дисплей новинки отображает время и всю необходимую пользовательскую информацию.
Благодаря широкому частотному диапазону SVEN MS-2050 по плечу музыка самых разных жанров – классика, рок, джаз, электронные аранжировки смогут раскрыться с новой акустической системой от SVEN в полную силу. Крупный 5.5-дюймовый динамик сабвуфера обеспечивает глубокий и насыщенный бас, а двухполосные сателлиты четко и звонко обыгрывают все нюансы средних и высоких частот.
Новая акустическая система SVEN отлично впишется в современный интерьер. Конструкцией MS-2050 предусмотрены различные варианты размещения модели в помещении – у сателлитов новинки есть возможность настенного крепления.
Спрашивайте SVEN MS-2050 в магазинах вашего города.
*Особенности:*Акустическая система совместима с PC, DVD/Media-проигрывателями, мобильными устройствами и другими источниками звукаВстроенный Bluetooth-модульВстроенный проигрыватель аудиофайлов с носителей памятиВстроенные FM-радио и часыЦифровой LED-дисплейРазъемы для подключения USB ﬂash, SD cardВозможность настенного крепления сателлитовДва коммутируемых входаПульт дистанционного управленияРежимы «Mute», «Sleep», «ST-BY»Материал корпуса сабвуфера и сателлитов – дерево (MDF)

----------

